# Must see race report, what you missed, and what we did !



## Magnuts (Mar 20, 2003)

Like most of the country we are suffering through very un-Virginia like cold weather and a lot of our regulars were under-the-weather...so to speak. Anyway the action was hot on Jerry Holley's Tomy powered Stonegate Motor Speedway in Chesapeake. We were again joined by the Amtrak Rambler, known as Yobear42 in some bbs circles. He showed up with a quick G for his first taste of the MASCAR Modified class. Full pictorial race report: http://www.bat-jet.com/mascar/1-25-14.html

Next event is back to the slow stuff, as the T-Jets take to Bubba's new RobbyTrack, on Saturday, Feb 15th. Come out and join us for some really close racing in Carrollton, VA.
Track pix and directions: http://www.bat-jet.com/mascar/bubba.html


----------



## Magnuts (Mar 20, 2003)

Yobear taking the reins, and thanks for supplying this video:
https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=701873119846228&set=vb.144154845618061&type=2&theater


----------

